# Updated Pictures from Sydney



## atlau (Jul 1, 2004)

I've always enjoyed viewing everyone elses' cars... here's my bit:-

http://www.cyon.com.au/atl

Enjoy!!


----------



## Mapman (May 26, 2003)

atlau said:


> I've always enjoyed viewing everyone elses' cars... here's my bit:-
> 
> http://www.cyon.com.au/atl
> 
> Enjoy!!


The last 20 pics (or thereabouts) showed up as little red x's. Other than that: Very nice! I'd like to see a couple of interior shots.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

atlau said:


> I've always enjoyed viewing everyone elses' cars... here's my bit:-
> 
> http://www.cyon.com.au/atl
> 
> Enjoy!!


Nice new baby. Several comments. The dial up internet access guys will hate you. Some pictures did not show up. There are red x in white boxes. Note to unsuspected Americans, pictures were taken August 6, and not June 8. Guys from this upside down country drive on the wrong side of the road. :rofl:


----------



## atlau (Jul 1, 2004)

Fixed. Split across 3 pages, now it should load up all the way from there 

"Note to unsuspected Americans, pictures were taken August 6, and not June 8. Guys from this upside down country drive on the wrong side of the road."

Test drove a Lexus RX330 today... its not bad, but I kept hitting the windscreen wiper each time I wanted to use the turn signal. The dealer told me "The Lexus has the turn indicators on the RIGHT side of the wheel"... :loco: what a dumb thing to say...

And yeah... taken August 6th... which for most Americans, hasn't even started yet :rofl:


----------



## atlau (Jul 1, 2004)

Sorry... if the original link didn't work...

http://210.15.255.225/atl

Lemmie know what you think!! I'm always curious about Bimmers in other markets... tell me what I dont have that you guys do!!

E.g. I just learnt US models get a flashlight?!?>!>!!!!!!  Where's mine!?!!!


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

Great pictures. I was in Sydney in 1998 and 2000, and loved the city. Stayed near "the Rocks", with a great view of the Opera House and bridge. In 1998, I also spent 4 days on Hayman Island. Can't wait to visit Oz again.

Regarding the rechargeable flashlight, there is a socket in the glovebox (left side on mine) where it would plug into. If there is a socket, then you're definitely missing the flashlight. If there is no socket, then perhaps it wasn't offered on Aussie-spec cars.


----------



## atlau (Jul 1, 2004)

Yup - love it here. I will take a few photos of opera house/harbour bridge etc., over the next few days (with the bimmer in it of course) and post on the site...

Never been to Hayman Island... in fact - never holiday in Australia... I guess because we live here that's why...



ger3sf said:


> Great pictures. I was in Sydney in 1998 and 2000, and loved the city. Stayed near "the Rocks", with a great view of the Opera House and bridge. In 1998, I also spent 4 days on Hayman Island. Can't wait to visit Oz again.
> 
> Regarding the rechargeable flashlight, there is a socket in the glovebox (left side on mine) where it would plug into. If there is a socket, then you're definitely missing the flashlight. If there is no socket, then perhaps it wasn't offered on Aussie-spec cars.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

atlau said:


> Test drove a Lexus RX330 today... its not bad, but I kept hitting the windscreen wiper each time I wanted to use the turn signal. The dealer told me "The Lexus has the turn indicators on the RIGHT side of the wheel"... :loco: what a dumb thing to say...
> 
> :


I had the same problem when living in the UK. I had my US spec BMW and a UK spec (right hand drive) Honda Accord Wagon. The controls in each car were opposite. I was constantly hitting the wipers instead of blinkers and vise-versa. :tsk:


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

We have painted door handles and amber turn lamps here in the US. No 318's.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> I had the same problem when living in the UK. I had my US spec BMW and a UK spec (right hand drive) Honda Accord Wagon. The controls in each car were opposite. I was constantly hitting the wipers instead of blinkers and vise-versa. :tsk:


This is because Japanese cars tend to have the indicator stalk on the right - it's not necessarily to do with the car being LHD or RHD.

My RHD BMW has the indicator stalk on the left; my first car, a Rover-based Honda, also had the indicator switch on the left (whereas its Honda cousin had the stalk on the *right*).


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> This is because Japanese cars tend to have the indicator stalk on the right - it's not necessarily to do with the car being LHD or RHD.


I think this is only the case of markets like the UK, Japan, Australlia where there are RHD cars. My LHD Toyota here in the US (and every other Japaneese car I have driven here) has the blinker on the left and the wiper on the right.

My thought was the Continental European companies who sold cars in the UK left the blinkers and wipers where they were in a effor to save costs and reduce the numbers of parts and thus less to re-engineer for the steering going into the right of the car. The Japaneese cars don't have this problem since they have their own home market of RHD cars. :dunno:

Rover on the otherhand, being a UK company blows that clean out of the water. I had a Rover 820 for a while which had the blinker on the left and wipers on the righ.


----------



## atlau (Jul 1, 2004)

We have people like Daewoo and Proton, who purposely put the stalk on the left, to give it a "eurpoean feel"...

Apart from the stalk on the left, that's about as eurpoean as it feels...

We actually don't get many american cars imported into Australia... I suppose the conversion is too difficult. We only have PT Cruiser, Grand Cherokee, Chrysler Neon, and that's about it.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

atlau said:


> We have people like Daewoo and Proton, who purposely put the stalk on the left, to give it a "eurpoean feel"...
> 
> Apart from the stalk on the left, that's about as eurpoean as it feels...
> 
> We actually don't get many american cars imported into Australia... I suppose the conversion is too difficult. We only have PT Cruiser, Grand Cherokee, Chrysler Neon, and that's about it.


Wasn't the last Ford Mustang sold in Australia for the bargain price of something like $100,000?


----------



## deadarmadillo (Feb 21, 2004)

Nice pics, atlau. I was going to ask where the pictures of the harbour bridge were, so I'll be lookking for them in an upcoming post. A bit OT, but since it's Aug, doesn't that mean its whatever passes for winter down under? And if so, why do all the trees have their leaves? Maybe they're evergreen (sort of like our live oaks). Sorry to sound stupid - just never had the opportunity to visit your great little corner of the world (maybe in a couple of years when I have more time on my hands). Almost forgot - the steering wheel's on the wrong side - reminds me of my two years in Japan. I was constantly turning on the wipers while trying to signal


----------

